# 9mm bell



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am just starting to reload some 9mm and i was just wondering how to get the bell just right. i have reloaded for a while now but only rifle. This is a little new to me so your help or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I usually put just enough so that a bullet will slip in. If the base is more rounded I use less but if it is a real sharp square bottom I put more. I do not want to have the bullet catch on the brass and destroy it.

Chuck Norris once kicked a horse in the chin. Its descendants are known today as Giraffes.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

how far do you want the bullet to slip into the case? Just enough to hold it or is there a certain amount you need to go?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You want enough bell to just barely set the bullet in the case. The least amount you can get away with to start the bullet into the case, the better.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you guys for your help. I will work on getting some loaded and ill post on here how well your help guided me.


----------

